# Alton Towers - worth it?



## ilovecheese (17 Aug 2006)

Hi All,

Thinking of a trip to Manchester and Alton towers - whether fly and rent a car or ferry and bring own car - its working out around €500 between the two of us to get away for 2 or 3 days ot Manchester including trip to ALton (not bad)

Is  Alton Towers worth going to (im a rollercoaster junkie!)

Whats to see and do in Manchester/around Manchester

Thanks in advance!


----------



## roxy (17 Aug 2006)

You have to go! I love Alton Towers, have been lots of times. My boyfriend always makes me queue for the front of the rides - very scary altogether!


----------



## momomo (17 Aug 2006)

Even if your not a Man U supporter, a trip to Old Trafford is a must.  Book a tour in advance as they book up very quickly


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Aug 2006)

Alton Towers is my favourite place even tho I don't like the rollercoasters. Hate heights so prefer the cups and saucers  Oblivion, Nemesis and Ripsaw are great to watch. Air is a bit too scary.

Of the few occasions that we have gone the Halloween trip was the best. They put on a great show then. You have to time your visit well because you can spend too much time queueing although they have tackled this problem a bit with the pre-booking.

We found Stena were best and they used to include the Moat House hotel in their package.  I didn't enjoy the Irish Ferries/Quality Hotel package as much.

There's key posts on Theme Parks and Manchester. Car hire in Manchester airport might be useful also.

Wish I was goin'.


----------



## elefantfresh (18 Aug 2006)

We flew to birmingham and got a train to stoke then a taxi to Alton Towers. Its handy enough to get there. Stayed in a B+B about 10 mins walk away in a lovely little village - the name of which i can't remember right now. Purchased our weekend ticket for the park online before we went - this is vital - it entitles you to entry to the park about 30mins before the general public so you can race to the big rides and have 2 or 3 goes on them before the park even opens!!! And the tickets are cheaper on line also. Make sure you go - its a total blast! And be sure and tell us how you get on.


----------



## lucylou (18 Aug 2006)

would you recommend it for a four year old?


----------



## Carpenter (18 Aug 2006)

Didn't David Brent say that Alton Towers was the biggest disappointment of his life?  Never been myself but if you are shopping in Manchester city centre you should check out a really nice victorian pub called Thomas's Chop House- they do lovely food and real ale!


----------



## elefantfresh (18 Aug 2006)

Lucylou - for the younger kids they have all sorts of mini rides and the boating lake etc but really to get the most i think its aimed at older "kids" like us! Forgot to mention, if you're going to be in manchester, check out Afflecks Palace. Kinda like a stephens green shopping center but for "the kids" all the alternative stuff, tattoos, piercings, t shirts, odd clothes etc.


----------



## ney001 (18 Aug 2006)

I took my sister when she was about 7 - it was okay for her but she couldn't go on a lot of the rides - it really is for bigger kids.  We got flights with Ryan air 3 people worked out at 60euro - we stayed for 2 nights in a 3star hotel which suited us fine because you only come back to your hotel around 10 O'Clock in the evening.  It is definitely worth it  - makes be a bit sad that the nearest thing we have over here is 'Funtasia' in Bettystown - not good


----------



## Slim (18 Aug 2006)

Hi Ilovecheese,

we were there last week and I am reluctant to go to these places. The kids thoroughly enjoyed it. They went on Oblivion, Nemesis(twice), Air (3 times and loved it - said it was the smoothest) and Rita Queen of Speed and Corkscrew. I wimped out of all except Rita (which was awful - you will love it). Also went into Ghost House (even herself went in there) and Hex, which was surprisingly nauseating but harmless.

Cost Stg £97.50 for 5, that's a family ticket plus one adult, the 16 yr old. McDonalds was reasonable at £3.79 for a meal. All in all a good day out. Very busy, average queues 30-40 mins. Got around this by using the single rider Q, grand if you don't mind splitting up. 

Enjoy

Slim


----------



## bskinti (19 Aug 2006)

Didn't David Brent say that Alton Towers was the biggest disappointment of his life?:D [/quote said:
			
		

> If he didn't like Alton he must hate to go to Disney as there is no comparison when it comes to rides Alton towers would have 4 times more rides than Paris but watch when you go, pick a mid week to avoid Qu's and travel agent will book you in resort hotel .


----------



## RonanC (21 Aug 2006)

Alton towers is fantastic. I've been several times and each time I go I always get butterflies in my stomach before we arrive. 

Air is brilliant great sensation of flying through the park, as is Nemises, Oblivion (dont look down....*scream*).

Wierdest ride in the park is Hex... very strange feeling that you are turning upside down without moving at all (i think)

Plenty of food outlets in the park and all resonably priced too. Get there early too as it can get very very busy. Maybe try to go early in the week.


----------



## ilovecheese (22 Aug 2006)

wow!  that was an enthusiastic response!! better book it so!!


----------

